

Peer Dependencies - shawndumas
http://domenic.me/2013/02/08/peer-dependencies/

======
peter_l_downs
This is a great feature. The more I use node, the more I wish that python
dependencies worked similarly. If I were going to create a new programming
language, the very first thing I'd start with would be the package manager.

